
Bots kept winning T-Mobile’s promotional contests - mjs33
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/16/bots-kept-winning-t-mobiles-promotional-contests.html
======
luminadiffusion
These were developed and run by a company called PrizeLogic out of AZ. They
had to keep costs down, so they mostly used new programmers. It is not
surprising to me that this is the result.

